# Word of the day - Freemium



## Jace (Dec 28, 2021)

Freemium (Free-mi-uhm)

Meaning: A pricing model is when the basic product or service is *free, *
but extra features must be paid for.

Sample sentence: a game was downloaded that was a Freemium but required a fee to access advanced features.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

Some telephone companies now offer a free cell phone but then you have to pay a monthly fee and sometimes insurance, too.  I guess that's an example of a freemium.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

Be careful when seeing the word _"Free!" because there very well might be a significant and substantial *freemium*_ involved.

(I had not heard of this word.  Thank you,  @Jace  !)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

This is the first time I've learned of the word Freemium


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 28, 2021)

Software programs offer a freemium/demo of their products. To get some or all of the features cost some $. The programs can range from aprox. $20 to $1000.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 28, 2021)

This post made me laugh ... one word to simply explain the misuse of the word FREE in advertising


----------

